# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] How to bring aplugin on top overlay of another plugin

## takayo72

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

For example, i want the gigi buff plugin icon paint on top of player's marker plugin

----------


## RNN

Assign him a different *Order* or assign one superior to the gigi buff plugin , the one with a higher value will be drawn above the others

dia...-priority.html

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...ml#post3997240

----------


## takayo72

Regarding the plugin rendering order variable, could I customize and specify on plugin customize code in the PluginEnablerOrDisablerPlugin.cs file ?



Edit:
I did try on adding the order value of the two overlapping plugin.

the class marker plugin still rendered on top of gigi buff plugin



```
Hud.RunOnPlugin<Gigi.PartyBuffPlugin>(plugin => {

                plugin.Order = 35000;
            });

Hud.RunOnPlugin<RNN.OtherClassMarkers>(plugin=>{
                plugin.ShowInTown = true;

                plugin.Order = 34000;



            });
```

----------


## RNN

If you want to keep the outer circle for your character (to disable it use plugin.MyCircle = false), the best option in my opinion is that you directly edit the gigi plugin (surely there will be no more updates / changes) to add Order, and assign a value after 30950 (30951 for example)
*PartyBuffPlugin.cs (lines 38 and 39)*


```
            base.Load(hud);
            buffRuleFactory = new BuffRuleFactory(hud);
```



```
            base.Load(hud);
            Order = 30951;
            buffRuleFactory = new BuffRuleFactory(hud);
```

The reason to add a high Order in the OtherClassMarkers plugin is because you always see where each player is, it is important in GR, the monk will better locate the dps to place the sanctuary.

----------

